# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة إدارة العلاقات العامه وفن التعامل مع كبار الشخصيات (vip) تعقد في فرنسا اسبانيا

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*المهارات المتكاملة في إدارة العلاقات العامة وفن التعامل مع كبار الشخصيات (vip)*
* باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**


**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون*

*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* 
أماكن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255





*وفيما يلي بقية دورات العلاقات العامة:*
*-          دورة العلاقات العامة وفن المراسم (البروتوكول)**-          دورة المهارات المتكاملة في إدارة العلاقات العامة وفن التعامل مع كبار الشخصيات (vip)**-          دورة خدمة العملاء وفن التعامل مع الجمهور**-          دورة التعامل مع شكاوي وإعتراضات العملاء**-          دورة المسؤولية الإجتماعية في الشركات**-          دورة كيفية تطوير الذات والتغلب على الضغوط**-          دورة مهارات الإتصال والحوار والنقاش والإستماع الفعال**-          دورة الخطابه و العرض و الالقاء**-          دورة الإستراتيجيات الحديثة للعلاقات العامة بإستخدام وسائل الإعلام الجديدة**-          دورة فنون التميز في خدمة العملاء والمراجعين**-          دورة المهارات العملية في العلاقات العامة**-          دورة مهارات التعامل مع الشخصيات المتنوعة والصعبة**-          دورة مهارات الإتصال والتواصل**-          دورة مهارات التعامل مع الزملاء وتقوية العلاقات**-          دورة خدمة العملاء في ظل تحديات السوق**-          دورة خدمة العملاء الجدد**-          دورة إستراتيجيات التميز في خدمة العملاء**-          دورة الجودة والمعرفة في العلاقات العامة والمراسم الدولية**-          دورة مبادئ العلاقات العامة الحديثة**-          دورة العلاقات العامة وبناء منظومة العمل المؤسسي**-          دورة العلاقات العامة للأزمات**-          دورة تخطيط حملات العلاقات العامة وتنفيذها**-          دورة المراسم / البروتوكول قواعد السلوك الراقي**-          دورة الإتصالات الإدارية وفن التعامل مع الآخرين**-          دورة مهارات التحكم بالذات (الذكاء الوجداني)**-          دورة مهارات التعامل مع العملاء صعبي الميراس**-          دورة المعايير العالمية للعناية بخدمة العملاء**-          دورة المهارات السلوكية وتقوية العلاقات مع الاخرين**-          دورة العمليات اللوجستية في عمل العلاقات العامة**-          دورة تقدير الذات**-          دورة المنهج المتكامل لتخطيط العلاقات العامة ودورها في تحقيق التميز الاداري**-          دورة أداب المراسم والبروتوكول وفنون إدارة وتنظيم التشريفات**-          دورة المتحدث الإعلامي الرسمي – المستوى الثاني الإحترافي**-          دورة التكنولوجيا والأساليب الحديثة في العلاقات العامة**-          دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة**-          دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في العلاقات العامة والإعلام الإقناعي**-          دورة الاتصال الفعال والتميز في دبلوماسية التعامل والتاثير في الآخرين**-          دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية الحديثة للعلاقات العامة**-          دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة**-          دورة العلاقات العامة وفن الإدارة الإعلامية للأزمات و الكوارث**-          دورة التحدث امام الجمهور والتواصل الإعلامي**-          دورة إدارة التميز في العلاقات العامة والأداء البروتوكولي**-          دورة مهارات العرض والإلقاء المتقدمة**-          دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التنظيم وإدارة المعارض والمؤتمرات الدولية**-          دورة الأساليب الحديثة في ممارسة العلاقات العامة**-          دورة خدمة العملاء فائقة التميز واسعاد المتعاملين**-          دورة ادارة العلاقات العامة والاتصالات الدولية**-          دورة المهارات الاعلامية المتميزة واساليب اعداد الحملات الاعلامية**-          دورة الابداع في صناعة الصورة الذهنية وإدارة سمعة المؤسسات**-         دورة الابداع في إدارة المواقف والتعامل مع كبار الشخصيات**-         دورة أخصائي الاعلام الرقمي وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعي**-         دورةالمهارات المتقدمة في تطبيق قواعد البرتوكول والإتيكيت**-         دورة الابتكار في خدمة العملاء**-         دورة مهارات الابداع والتميز لقيادات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**-         دورة مهارات الاتصال الاستراتيجي في العلاقات العامة**-         دورة هندسة العلاقات العامة وتنظيمها وفق معايير الجودة الشاملة*


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

